
Ask HN: What do you use to capture ideas? - LifeQuestioner
Paper can be the most awesome but it&#x27;s so easy to loose. How do you capture and organise your ideas or thoughts?
======
CyberFonic
I too used to lose a lot of loose sheets of paper. I follow the discipline of
writing everything into a spiral bound notebooks. I have tried using
SimpleMind (runs on both iPad and MBP), but after a while I realised that so
much synergy arises from flipping through the pages of notebooks. Only once I
have a reasonably clear path for implementing an idea, that I start
documenting the design in a collection of computer files. Even then I often
print stuff out and file them in a ring binder, along with the original
notebook pages.

No matter what I have tried over the years, no application has the immediacy
of flipping through paper pages.

------
epaga
With an iPad (soon to be universal) app that I primarily built for myself
called Mindscope. It's basically Workflowy meets Scapple - visual and simple
like Scapple, but you can drill down into sub-groups like Workflowy to not get
lost in details. [http://www.mindscopeapp.com](http://www.mindscopeapp.com)

